# Have you seen a bigfoot?



## soundslikeawesome89 (Jan 29, 2006)

Please give me an accurate report about this i think this is a believable animal! doing a school report need info!


thanks


----------



## theduke (Apr 14, 2005)

I've had a few times that I have seen to be what I thought was a big foot type beast. Usually these beasts have been while I was up north. About midnight most every time. I have been in these backwoods bars and these horendous mamouth beast local women or big foots??? I am not reallly sure. Its a real coin toss, I mean it could go either way Woman or bigfoot who knows. I will find out for your paper though. My buddy who has been known to put quite a few back. Will get wasted and I will dare him to get with one of these sasquachians. So I will report back later with some accurate information.


----------



## soundslikeawesome89 (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Try http://www.bfro.net 
It is the Bigfoot Field Research Organization. I have a feeling you will like this site.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

soundslikeawesome89 said:


> Please give me an accurate report about this i think this is a believable animal! doing a school report need info!
> 
> 
> thanks


Have I seen Bigfoot?? You betcha I have... I'm married to one. Not as tall as the stories tell but every bit as scary...:yikes:


----------



## KEN C (Oct 28, 2002)

I too have seen a big foot. I took my boot off the other day and low and behold a bigfoot!


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

DangerDan said:


> Have I seen Bigfoot?? You betcha I have... I'm married to one. Not as tall as the stories tell but every bit as scary...:yikes:


Dan - You better make sure 'momma' doesn't read this .... or I'm sure you'll have that boat out on the big lake a little less this year.:yikes: 


Then again ... yours is big enough (boat that is) ... maybe you'll be living on it.:evil:


----------



## Dv8oR (May 16, 2004)

Mythbusters....Discovery Channel


Feb.22nd 2006, 11:00 am....

Lets see what these two morons have to say.....


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

schaaed1 said:


> Dan - You better make sure 'momma' doesn't read this .... or I'm sure you'll have that boat out on the big lake a little less this year.:yikes:
> 
> 
> Then again ... yours is big enough (boat that is) ... maybe you'll be living on it.:evil:


ahhh it's all in fun....:lol: :lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I saw one in the Pontiac Silverdome when I was a kid. It was running over a bunch of cars if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

all the info you need is here

http://www.bfro.net/


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## teapot2432 (Mar 3, 2006)

I just wanted to know if you still working on your report. I may have some information for you. Please get back to me.


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

teapot2432 said:


> I just wanted to know if you still working on your report. I may have some information for you. Please get back to me.


 how about sharing your info with all of us now im listening:SHOCKED:


----------



## teapot2432 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have compiled about 150 reports from various websites. I am still working with the information within the reports to determine any and all possible hotspots in Michigan. I have not seen one but I do believe that I was followed by one in Lake County. I think that there may be a habitat in the Manistee National Forest. I have been working with Google Earth to mark the closest area of the sightings. I know that a lot of people do not believe that there maybe a large primate in North America. The Native Americans have had stories that have been passed down from generation to generation. I believe that there is a lot of unclassified animals/ insects all over the world. Just recently their has been many discoveries, to the point that the scientist are redoing the way that they classify and name the animals/ insects. 
I don't see why it is so hard to believe that there could be large primates in North America. 
I do not seem to be a very good source for information see how I am unable to do any feild research. Which someday I wish I will be able to do. I love to Camp, Fish, And Hunt. But when my mother got into a car accident and was left in a wheelchair I haven't been able to do any of that. So instead of field research I use the internet to see what I can find to share with others. I have been working on a website with the information that I have. http://www.angelfire.com/planet/sasfoot  Remember that it is still in the works.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

everytime i put my shoes on :lol:


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

There not here....and it's all Bush's fault. LOL


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

............Once several years ago..as I walked down the hallway in my apartment...and just after taking a shower returning to my room....I passed the full length mirror hanging on the wall.in the hall..naked as I was....and startled for a moment by my reflection in the mirror...I thought it was ...BIGFOOT.... I was looking at in the mirror... but after gazing at myself briefly I realized it most definately was NOT BIGFOOT saddened by my observance ...I vowed never to look in that mirror again...Alas ..BIGFOOT eludes me...:sad:


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

Duke, 
don't confuse bigfoot with "snow-cows". I can see how the two can get confused. .. .some are pretty homely. YUCK! 
BFTrout


----------



## richarel (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't know if this is true but I believe Janet Reno was seen in the woods of South Florida. Might be the real thing! ( Bigfoot).:lol:


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

i know what you mean about the snow cows. there was maney of times that i grab my camera thinking they were big foot.


----------

